# Do you have interesting, funny, beautiful, or dramaticphotos? Post them here



## Ewok (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you guys have any photos that you have personally taken that you think have a lot of emotion/drama, or are interesting, unique, funny or beautiful. You know those once in a lifetime type moments caught on film or digital camera. If so post them here.

I love photography  so I thought it would be cool to see all your pics. I'll have to find some pics of mine that I think are cool and put on here.


----------



## Schlyne (Dec 4, 2005)

As much as I hate to hit you with a link, I'll have to.  The photos I take are posted at a fairly high resolution, and it would just bog down this thread otherwise.  Check out the link in my signature 

Most of the pictures are of my various animals, but not all of them.

I still haven't gotten around to putting up the pictures I took when I went to germany :8o


----------



## DavidRS (Dec 4, 2005)

Me taking a non-eternal rest at a California Central Coast cemetary.


----------



## Snipes (Dec 4, 2005)

here is a cool pic of an orangutan i took. Looks like a philosopher with her hand. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




here are some of my favorite whale shots that i have taken that are cute or beautiful


























and here are some pics i just simply like like


----------



## TimV (Dec 4, 2005)

Yellow Jackets often eat my bees, but sometimes a bee takes one with it. This bee was killed, but you can see she latched on to the YJ's leg, and it died as well:

http://www.pbase.com/beekeeper/image/31552504


----------



## Sheri (Dec 4, 2005)

How many bees do you keep? Where do you live?
http://www.pbase.com/beekeeper/image/26667362
That one is absolutely incredible, by far my fav from the bee gallery.





			
				TimV said:
			
		

> Yellow Jackets often eat my bees, but sometimes a bee takes one with it. This bee was killed, but you can see she latched on to the YJ's leg, and it died as well:
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/beekeeper/image/31552504


----------



## TimV (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks, I run about 100 hives on the Central Coast of California. The one you like is an experiment; a native bee that an Almond grower tried to keep from having to import honey bees. They didn't work out, so the last couple years I've been doing his pollination. It's a one day a week hobby/sideline that I've done for 25 years.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Dec 4, 2005)

One of the pics from my trip to the wild safari. It was interesting to say the least.:clap:


----------



## Sheri (Dec 4, 2005)

Are there reports of colonized african bees in your county yet?

Those pics of your son and daughter in the swarm... no stings at all as a result, or were those doctored?



			
				TimV said:
			
		

> Thanks, I run about 100 hives on the Central Coast of California. The one you like is an experiment; a native bee that an Almond grower tried to keep from having to import honey bees. They didn't work out, so the last couple years I've been doing his pollination. It's a one day a week hobby/sideline that I've done for 25 years.


----------



## DavidRS (Dec 4, 2005)

TimV said:
			
		

> Thanks, I run about 100 hives on the Central Coast of California. The one you like is an experiment; a native bee that an Almond grower tried to keep from having to import honey bees. They didn't work out, so the last couple years I've been doing his pollination. It's a one day a week hobby/sideline that I've done for 25 years.


I just drove up the coast and I noticed what I think were hives between San Luis Obispo and San Simeon. Were those yours?


----------



## fiveohatch (Dec 4, 2005)

here are a couple of pics of a "smoking device" that me and my old roommates made. the first pic made it onto consumptionjunction.com. that thing had to weigh 50lbs and worked very well. that was a real bomb at one time as well. 

i really miss living in that house.


----------



## Kasha (Dec 5, 2005)

These are of my husband and our daughter when she was about 1 1/2 years old.  Living in Alaska, we don't have beaches with sand, but I loved the way the silt held their footprints and how the sun was shining behind them.


----------



## TimV (Dec 5, 2005)

> Are there reports of colonized african bees in your county yet?
> 
> Those pics of your son and daughter in the swarm... no stings at all as a result, or were those doctored?


Sheri my kids grew up with it for me, and they indulge me in taking weird pictures of them with the bees. Yes, there are killer bees in San Luis, I'm the one who found the first hive. But I lived in South Africa for 9 years and pretty much know how to handle them, so I'm not particularly worried, although they do make things more difficult.

David, those bees are building up population on the eucalyptus tree blossoms so they can be strong for late January. They then are taken up to the Almond growers, who pay 140 dollars per hive just to sit them on the ground for a month. There is a massive shortage of bees right now, so a commercial beekeeper with, say, 5000 hives can have over a half million dollars pure profit in the bank by the second week in March. Then they can get 50 dollars each for another couple crops later in the year. I'm not building up, though, because with my luck as soon as I got to a couple thousand hives the price would go down again.


----------



## Ewok (Dec 7, 2005)

you all have some interesting pictures there, I still have to find a pic of mine that I want to post


----------



## goddess (Dec 7, 2005)

Here's a few from my honeymoon in Maui.....


----------



## Venom (Dec 7, 2005)

Beautiful! And that tree trunk in your last one is amazing!


----------



## goddess (Dec 7, 2005)

Venom said:
			
		

> Beautiful! And that tree trunk in your last one is amazing!


It's a Painted Gum (Eucalyptus deglupta).  I think it's native to Papua New Guinea


----------



## Ewok (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah those are beautiful pics,
 are those taken on the Hana road?


----------



## goddess (Dec 7, 2005)

-palau- said:
			
		

> yeah those are beautiful pics,
> are those taken on the Hana road?


Yup, all of them are on the Road to Hana.  The tree is at a little Botanical garden along the way.  Makes me want to go back.  It's cold here.


----------



## Ewok (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah Maui is a beautiful place, I went there with my family a few years ago. It was such a great vacation.
Did you go to lahaina too or just to Maui?


----------



## NoS (Dec 7, 2005)

click on the pic and vote for me.


----------



## Ewok (Dec 7, 2005)

lol thats funny Nos


----------



## Gesticulator (Dec 7, 2005)

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> One of the pics from my trip to the wild safari. It was interesting to say the least.:clap:


I LOVE that one.
Emu gives birth to camel!!!!
Too funny and a great shot!!!!
(don't know how to copy your pic in this post)


----------



## Gesticulator (Dec 7, 2005)

At least the miniature mule was happy to see me!


----------



## Sheri (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm not so sure I'd use minature to describe that mule.


----------



## Sheri (Dec 8, 2005)

*Maui*

It's hard to believe that such a lush looking place is home to only one introduced snake (one of a handfull of species that are Parthenogenic.) There are more than this one, right?

And no super cool spiders.

What a waste of green space!


----------



## goddess (Dec 8, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> It's hard to believe that such a lush looking place is home to only one introduced snake (one of a handfull of species that are Parthenogenic.) There are more than this one, right?
> 
> And no super cool spiders.
> 
> What a waste of green space!


There were wild cows though!!







And I snapped this shot of a web on some bamboo canes, but the focus was a bit off.


----------



## Melmoth (Dec 8, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure I'd use minature to describe that mule.



                      Please elevate your mind above navel level,dear girl


----------



## Sheri (Dec 8, 2005)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Please elevate your mind above navel level,dear girl


Dear Sir...

I must express a deep level of alarm at your apparent lack of interest in thngs below the navel.

The fundamentalists haven't occupied the castle, I hope.


----------



## Melmoth (Dec 8, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Dear Sir...
> 
> I must express a deep level of alarm at your apparent lack of interest in thngs below the navel.
> 
> The fundamentalists haven't occupied the castle, I hope.



               No,I'm managing to keep them at bay. You'll have to excuse me,I have a serving wench to baste


----------



## Sheri (Dec 8, 2005)

Much better.


----------



## DracosBana (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's a few from a couple of my vacations.

This is from a wreck dive in Cozumel, Mexico:






Here's me in the wreck:






My brother, on a regular dive:






A couple shots of some of the sea life we saw.  Here's a spiny lobster:






An anemone (say that five times fast):






Here's a shot from Bermuda, little excursion to a very nice beach:


----------



## Immortal_sin (Dec 9, 2005)

NoS said:
			
		

> click on the pic and vote for me.


is that you?!
My neighbor has a modified riding mower that he can pull a wheelie with....I thought no one else was that crazy


----------



## NoS (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes that is me.
One of my employees who took the picture submitted it to Jones Soda. I had forgotten all about it until a couple days ago when he reminded me of it. Now I am wanting to get a bunch of #10 votes for it so maybe they will use it.

Yeah I am a little too daring sometimes. He also has a pic of me trying to pop a wheelie on a little Blata mini bike. Needless to say that one did not turn out to well, and we ended up with a pic of me flying in the air one way and the bike going the other.


----------



## Raindog (Dec 10, 2005)

Here are a few recent ones from Tampa and Clearwater...


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 10, 2005)

*sell your soul for a beer*

some lucifer ale..:evil:

me and a molotov cocktail


----------



## LPacker79 (Dec 11, 2005)

Nokomis beach in Florida, Thanksgiving of 2004:












Rally the ferret with my kitty Sassy, who passed away last month due to liver disease. One of my favorite pictures.


----------



## Ewok (Dec 11, 2005)

I took this picture on my  way to MA.








Another MA pic


----------



## Nerri1029 (Dec 11, 2005)

Getting some use out of that lens huh Raindog??

:worship: :worship: :worship: GREAT STUFF


----------



## Raindog (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Nerri,

 The 200 was used for three of those shots but it's in for service now, I feel as if I'm missing a limb.


----------



## atavuss (Dec 14, 2005)

taken @ Northern California Coast:






Bowling Ball Beach near Point Arena, California at a minus tide:






Point Arena Lighthouse, there are lightkeeper homes there about 100 yards from the lighthouse that you can rent.  really an awesome place to stay as the lighthouse and lighthouse keeper homes are on a spit of land that juts out to sea so that there are waves crashing on the bluffs in front and in back of the homes.  "Forever Young" with Mel Gibson was filmed here and the Gazebo that they made for the movie is still standing, a popular spot for weddings:






taken near Fort Ross, California (a California state park which is a replica of a Russian Fort):






Lincoln Memorial, we visited Washingon D.C. in spring 05 with my son's school:






Washington Monument, this was taken from Arlington National Cemetary:






Jefferson Memorial, statue of Jefferson is visible in middle of the building:


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 15, 2005)

*cool*

nice shots! i miss dc....i think im gonna move up somewhere around there in a few years..


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 14, 2006)

not to interesting funnyr or beautiful i guess.  my first dog ever, minature schnauzer, and the dog we're watching now, a whippet


----------



## smof (Jan 15, 2006)

There's some awesome photos in this thread, guys! Here are some of my contributions:

My friend doing some fire poi:





(some more here)

Interior decoration at the Natural History Museum, which I like cos it looks like a painting:






Swan cob:






Hawk moth:






My kitten, Elwood. I had to put this in cos it's just too damn cute!  






My favourite photo from my trip to Africa:





I'm in the process of uploading the rest but there are a lot. In the meantime, a few of the best are here

Hope you enjoy and these aren't too big


----------



## chique (Jan 15, 2006)

Two pretty different scences from the UK.  A -3/4 degrees Stratford and sunny Maidenhead.


----------



## smof (Jan 15, 2006)

You live in Reading? Random, I live right near Reading and my brother is moving there.


----------



## chique (Jan 15, 2006)

smof said:
			
		

> You live in Reading? Random, I live right near Reading and my brother is moving there.


Lol, weird bumping in to someone on such a specialist site who's just down the road.   

end of hijack


----------



## Ewok (Jan 15, 2006)

you all have some really cool pics there. thats a great close up of the cheetah smof, how close were you to it?


----------



## smof (Jan 15, 2006)

Um, if you mean the pic in my post, that's a leopard  I was about 20 feet away on the back of a truck.

But on the subject of cheetahs:



















I got pretty close


----------



## Lycanthrope (Jan 15, 2006)

> Here are a few recent ones from Tampa and Clearwater...


    Busch Gardens? God I miss Tampa.


----------



## dotdman (Jan 15, 2006)

From Minnesota last month... 




















































Kindest kindest,

Kevin P.


----------



## Ewok (Jan 16, 2006)

I  like the stop vandalism sign lol


----------



## Empi (Jan 17, 2006)

fiveohatch said:
			
		

> here are a couple of pics of a "smoking device" that me and my old roommates made. the first pic made it onto consumptionjunction.com. that thing had to weigh 50lbs and worked very well. that was a real bomb at one time as well.
> 
> i really miss living in that house.


Well I have to say you win the award for the most awesome "smoking device" ever. Way too cool man. Do you still have it?


----------



## Empi (Jan 17, 2006)

Here are some pics I took for the fire dept. a few years back. And the bottom one is my pitbull Kronic as a pup.


----------



## KingJames (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is my new daughter at 3 weeks in the ICU with RSV. She's better now and back home, praise God.


----------



## Sheri (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm glad she is going well! She looks healthy in that pic - minus the equipment of course. How much did she weigh when she was born?

Kevin, those are the kind of pics I take obsessively.

Both of those firefighting pics are awesome, but I find the first has those rings of light which makes distracts me from the image and makes it look overprocessed. 
The second is very good!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 17, 2006)

yea very nice shots.  heh i can't tell what it is, but it looks like your dog has one buldging eye or something....:?


----------



## dotdman (Jan 17, 2006)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Kevin, those are the kind of pics I take obsessively.


Truly an honor coming from yourself.  

Kindest kindest,

Kevin P.


----------



## dotdman (Jan 17, 2006)

-palau- said:
			
		

> I  like the stop vandalism sign lol


Thank you.  I designed the stencil of it to send to my friend Hannah there, so I had to get a picture of the devestation I had helped to create.  It's in the middle of nowhere just north of Thief River Falls if you ever wish to see it in person.

Kindest kindest,

Kevin P.


----------



## Empi (Jan 17, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> yea very nice shots.  heh i can't tell what it is, but it looks like your dog has one buldging eye or something....:?


LOL! I think that is the metal loop on her harness. I can see that now though!


----------



## KingJames (Jan 17, 2006)

Sheri said:
			
		

> I'm glad she is going well! She looks healthy in that pic - minus the equipment of course. How much did she weigh when she was born?


She was 7 and a half pounds.


----------



## David_F (Mar 5, 2006)

Not really interesting, funny, beautiful, or dramatic but I was happy to pull this shot off.  Only took about 150 frames.  

Anywho, no tripod with me so it's a bit shaky.


----------



## Windchaser (May 10, 2006)

Here are a few of my pictures that I like:










































And my personal favorite


----------



## Lindze (May 11, 2006)

dotdman said:
			
		

> Thank you.  I designed the stencil of it to send to my friend Hannah there, so I had to get a picture of the devestation I had helped to create.  It's in the middle of nowhere just north of Thief River Falls if you ever wish to see it in person.
> 
> Kindest kindest,
> 
> Kevin P.


Im going to TRF on friday, that would be neat to see some distruction someone else on the boards help to create


----------



## lpw (May 16, 2006)

*Some things just beg to be anthropomorphized...*

This vine is (was) hanging on for dear life:








The rainforest homie (just add bling):







Keepin' it real, yo.

Peace.


----------



## lpw (May 16, 2006)

*Ouch*

That must've hurt.  This is a ghostly imprint of a bird that apparently smacked into our window.  No body has been recovered, so presumably it was fine.








A left wing detail:








A right wing detail:







Cheers,
Lukasz


----------



## Twysted (May 16, 2006)

Ipw:

What does "the rainforest homie (just add bling)" mean?? I dont understand.. is that a picture of a plant in the rainforest and if so then what do you mean "just add bling"

add "bling" to what?? the tree??

And doesnt "bling" mean jewelery and diamonds and stuff.. 

so are you saying you want to put a necklace on that plant?? or pierce its leaves and add diamond earings..???

I am VERY confused about this one "homie" lol...

please clear this up for me and let me know what you meant


----------



## lpw (May 16, 2006)

CharlesRieder said:
			
		

> What does "the rainforest homie (just add bling)" mean??


Hi Charles,

For some reason, the plant reminds me of a homie with hands up in the air.  Homies and bling often go together, hence the "just add bling" thing.  I wonder...  am I the only one who gets this impression by looking at the picture?


----------



## Twysted (May 16, 2006)

Lol... Yes I think you are the only one that sees that... I see a twirly vine... but you have a good imagination there I guess


----------



## lpw (May 16, 2006)

CharlesRieder said:
			
		

> Lol... Yes I think you are the only one that sees that... I see a twirly vine... but you have a good imagination there I guess


Yeah, I guess it's just my rich fantasy life... :wall:


----------



## Ewok (May 16, 2006)

lol I get it now, the middle leaf is the head and the other two th arms haha


----------



## cashewman1 (May 16, 2006)

David I love that photo its really,,,idk energetic. I like it


----------



## Ewok (Jun 27, 2006)

I thought this was kind of neat, its a picture of my Ikea fibre optic lamp at night


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jun 27, 2006)

Here are my favorites of my Moving Lights stuff I do with my digital cam.  I wish the date stamps werent on so many of them, I didnt realized it was turned on at the time I made them.











































The rest of them can be seen HERE


----------



## smof (Jun 27, 2006)

Of all the photos I've taken of my mates spinning fire, this has to be my favourite. I'm not sure why, I think it's the closeness and silhouette that do it.


----------

